# 89 300zx NT overheating?



## cesar280z (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello, I just got an 89 300zx, the old owner told me that the fan clutch was not working, I tried and the fan works, however when drving the car home , as the old owner predicted, the needle start to rise , half, then almost 270, I stoped waited for almost and hour and start again, got home and let it rest. Today morning , I started the car, again fan working, however when I started the car I saw the needle flick between half, and ,270 , then go back to the middle and stay there, I had the car on for about 20 minutes,I went to the front and again saw the fan working, turned off the car check again the front , the cap of the radiator was making a noise like letting water out,, besides that everything seemed ok, what do you think is the problem?, do you think the fan clutch is not working? Water temp sensor? Water tem sender? , helpfully you guys can hide me to the rigth track ...thanks


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

ZBUM's New Z31 Homepage


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

First thing I would do is change the radiator cap. You shouldn't hear any noise coming from it, unless it is released. Chances are it is original, and probably in need of replacement anyway. They cost practically nothing. Second I'd check for an air pocket somewhere in the cooling system. You might want to go to a local service shop... most shops (I know Sears Auto in particular) will do coolant pressure checks for free. That can ensure you have no leaks, whether visible or hidden. You never know what condition a car is in when you buy it used, so check all the angles to be sure. I seriously doubt it is the fan clutch... when one locks up (the only way it fails), it will sound like a propeller aircraft taking off as the engine revs. You could also have a faulty coolant temperature sensor, but they are a pain to replace (especially the one on the cylinder head), so I'd put that off until last.


----------

